# 1965 Pontiac Engine Lift Bracket



## ChuckBuckets (Nov 30, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knows what type of factory engine lift bracket was used on the rear of the engine? Not the front.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

None, I believe. I've never seen one.


----------

